# Layer Cakes: Imp's next Imponderable



## imp (Jul 27, 2015)

Why are cakes made in layers? Two layers piled one on the other, gets you a 4-inch high cake. A "Bundt" cake is 4" high with only one layer. What gives??   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2015)

If one makes a layer cake, a delicious filling only improves the cake experience, IMHO.


----------



## imp (Jul 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> If one makes a layer cake, a delicious filling only improves the cake experience, IMHO.



Between the layers, yes? Reason enough, for me! I cannot resist a chocolate cake with chocolate icing gluing the layers together!  Or, cream cheese icing! MMM, MMMM.   imp


----------



## Cookie (Jul 27, 2015)

Layer cake = more cake, more icing - more filling = more deeleesh


----------

